# Gator Dust vs other options?



## cmirrer (May 24, 2018)

In NJ, I have a 20 by 40 foot concrete slab patio- approximately 40 years old. 

Original design had treated 2x4's as "spacers" or expansion joint fillers.

Wood rots or uplifts over time and I have replaced a few times over the years.

Last summer - I pulled out the wood and took lazy / cost friendly (but stupid) approach last year and filled the gaps with gray pea gravel. Cosmetically - looked okay. (wife approved)

Gravel is a problem with seasonal powerwashing or when basket ball bounces on it (part of patio is a backyard BB court)

I 've done some research and feel Gator Dust makes sense - do you agree? 

it's meant for filling gaps between pavers . . . my pavers are 8 to 10 foot squares of concrete - just need to fill the gaps.

Openings are 1.5 to 1.75 inches wide by 3.5 inches deep. I have to remeasure this year - but its approximately 250 linear feet of joints to fill.


Must I remove all gravel - or alternate question, how much depth of Gator Dust is required to make a good seal?

To save some cost - I am considering removing most of the gravel - maybe leave an inch of gravel and fill remainder of depth with Gator Dust. Is this a bad choice? Will not filling the whole joint (top to bottom) with Gator dust cause problems?

Thanks in advance
Carl


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Never heard of Gator Dust,....


----------



## cmirrer (May 24, 2018)

I am not permitted to post links - but please Google or use website below

Gator Dust or Gator Maxx it is an advanced polymeric sand mixture that has wide gap applications.

four varieties for varying gap sizes.

Website - alliancegator_dot com - see the FAQ's

thank you


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The polymeric sand mixture that you ask about is what I was thinking while reading , to suggest making .

Looks like they already invented what I was thinking of, Could not hurt to try it. It should work well.

Another product that is out there is a mixture of pea gravels, and an epoxy product that you mix up to use as a gap filler, or as a topping for a concrete plain jane patio.

It really looks great, as a topping.

You have pea gravel, just got to take it out, mix it in a wheelbarrow, and repour it in the gaps. trowel is smooth with the concrete.

Let it set-up, and then it can be washed as often as you want.

It is epoxied together, and should not wash out.



ED


----------



## Guzzy (Jul 25, 2018)

I didn't have a lot of luck with gator dust on my dry laid flagstone patio. It
needed replacing every 2 years and with big gaps ( 1 to 3 " ) and 750 sq ft of patio it was getting expensive. This year I dry mixed # 89 rock with Quickcrete polymer stuctual concrete mix at a ratio of 5 to 1 by volume broomed it in and then hosed off the stone with a fine spray,

It seems to work very good , although it's only been a month and Atlanta doesn't get a hard freeze cycle. I have a bunch of pictures that I can send you 
along with more info if you are having this same problem.

Peter, [email protected]


----------



## MurphyMan (Dec 25, 2011)

I used the gator dust on my patio 5 years ago and thinks it looks great. It has changed its look over the years but it fits in well with the rest of the Stone. There are several videos out there on how to apply it follow them to the letter. I also recommend getting a vibrating tamping machine. So when you pour the dust down in between the cracks you sweep it in with a broom but then go over with a tamping machine and it will vibrate it down and fill all the cracks well. And you sweep off what you can and then use a leaf blower on it to make sure you don't have any dust on the stone when you apply the water. Like I say, follow the videos. I really like the stuff.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------

